# aircrack-ng



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently started using FreeBSD and am playing around with aircrack-ng.  I ran aircrack-ng in Linux and it worked fine for my card.  However, in FreeBSD, I am unable to reproduce the same thing I did in Linux.

Do I need to patch aircrack-ng to make it work as I found in another thread, or should it work as is?

This is the process I followed in Linux:
http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=cracking_wpa

Now, FreeBSD does not have an airmon command, so I read that I have to set the device to promiscuous mode?

I didn't get any further than that.


Walter


----------



## Alt (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been playing around this, too.. afaik, not all cards are supported/patched for aircrack use. I got Atheros 5xxx and aireplay-ng was not worked for me (FreeBSD 7.0 Stable). For airodump-ng I created device in monitor mode and got airodump from it, monitor mode is initializing like that: 
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 wlanmode monitor
```


----------



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Alt,

Thanks for your reply - I believe I tried that (and the device was put into promiscuous mode).

What else would I do from there?  Can you also break the command down?  What is ath0?  I guess it is the monitor interface FreeBSD will create?


Walter


----------



## Alt (Mar 6, 2011)

ath0 is parent WLAN interface for wifi device.
I dont have notebook i tested it atm and dont remeber command used.. was something like this
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 wlanmode monitor
airodump-ng -w dumpfile
aircrack-ng dumpfile*
```
With this i was able to crack WEP key, but for WPA this is not possible without aireplay-ng. aireplay-ng was not working for my Atheros card, dont know why.. Which card do you have? Maybe you are more lucky =)


----------



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have an Intel 4965 and I read somewhere that it is fully supported.  So, in theory it should work.


Walter


----------



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 8, 2011)

When I run the commands to capture packets, the command returns immediately.

Any ideas?


Walter


----------



## Alt (Mar 8, 2011)

Most good idea will be copypaste what you do and what you get


----------



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 8, 2011)

I ran the commands you listed above, the output was null or "\n" (a line return).

I checked dmesg and didn't see any errors there or syslog.  I need to read more as to where else the error output would be.

Walter


----------



## Alt (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok i read some mans for you xD

```
airodump-ng -w dumpfile wlan0
[..gather some info..]
aircrack-ng *.cap
```
That will not work on WPA, its WEP only and you should capture some keyframes, it should take a time..


----------

